# pictures of my 21 day old baby cockatiel :( foot and nutrition issues



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

here is the link to the photos.

https://picasaweb.google.com/102284620014127795838/June252012?authuser=0&feat=directlink

i started handfeeding him recently when i realized that his mom has abondoned him.
i think he has a number of problems...weak feet to begin with.
i tried to bring his feet forward,but he cries in pain when i do so.
guys,do you think he will survive if i handfeed him regularly everyday?
he has been malnourished only recently,because he was fine 4 days ago.
and he is always leaning on one side,i dont know what to do about that either.please help


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Again, I can't help with your questions (someone will soon I'm sure) but just wanted to say I'm thinking about you and your little baby! S/he is adorable!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This baby is a lutino, and if the mother is not also a lutino then the baby is a girl.

The pictures don't show too much of the feet but the baby does NOT have splay legs. Crying in pain when you move the feet is a bad sign; is it possible that he has a broken bone somewhere?

Weakness in the feet can be caused by poor nutrition in infancy. What kind of foods were the parents giving to the baby before they abandoned it? Did they have a calcium source to help him build strong bones?

The baby formula will provide excellent nutrition but I'm not sure how much it will make up for any previous deficiencies. I'm going to change the title of your thread a little to help bring in more people.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

the baby's dad was a lutino and he was recently robbed.2 weeks ago.
and since then the mother is only feeding one chick while she has abandoned the other one..
i only recently discovered that she isnt feeding the other chick at all....
4 days ago the chick could stand on his feet and sit well..but when i checked yesterday,he was in a huge mess!!almost near death!!!i fed him and now he is much better now!
i just hope it isnt a fracture!!!
i used to feed the parents sprouts and veggies ....but since the loss of a mate,she is going through a rough patch.
do you think the baby will survive though??
i want to have someone who looked like his dad and is his offspring since i miss him a lot !!
and the other baby,has gone on his mom.
and must i give the spice treatment to the chick??
spice treat:
http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html

also any further help and details would really be appreciated..
i dont want to lose this baby and i just hope he makes it!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The spice remedy might be helpful and won't do any harm. Go ahead and try it.

Has there been any improvement in the baby's ability to use his feet and legs?


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

no...4 days ago he did use his feet.but recently when his body went completely malnourished,he couldnt use his feet at all.
even now,he isnt using his feet.
he uses one wing and his beak to move around.and he rests on one side,so even when i feed him,al the food gathers on the other side of the crop....
he even sleeps on one side..i dont know what to do about this.
i tried to keep both his feet forward,one feet moved forward,but the other one seemed painful for him


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He might have an injury on that side. Can you take a clear picture of that leg (without causing pain to the baby) and post it here?

Since an injury is suspected it would be best to consult a veterinarian if you can. Keep posting your questions here too. Here is information on an avian veterinarian in Mumbai: http://mumbai.quikr.com/AVIAN-VETERINARIAN-IN-MUMBAI-EXOTICS-VETERINARIAN-W0QQAdIdZ76767479

Several recommendations for that same veterinarian:
http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/specialist-avian-veterinarian.html

And more information on veterinarians: 
http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081030010143AA2VzPr


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

okay.ill post the pictures tomorrow.
thankyou for your help!!
its 12am here in Mumbai and the chicks are asleep...so i dont want to disturb them now.
ill take the pictures after my chicks morning breakfast.ie after 8 hours


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

he does look like a 12day old chick though.
you guys think he'd survive and become strong if i continue with the handfeeding?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he isn't injured and if you are handfeeding correctly then yes, he should be able to survive and grow up into a healthy adult.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

thankyou for your response.
ill check the chick tomorrow before handfeeding him and try to bring his other leg forward,if he cries in pain,ill just stop and take a picture of that side ...
and i hope he doesnt have any issues or problems  im still grieving over the loss of his dad..
and i hope he grows up all healthy and without any problems


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you unable to get him to a vet?


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

ill contact the vet in the morning


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good for you! Contacting a vet is the most important thing that you can do for your baby, to get treatment for him if he is hurt and to put your mind at rest if he isn't hurt.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah ...its vacation time though.i just hope hez in Mumbai !!
*fingers crossed*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i had a situation just like yours but in my case it was not broken it took a few days to bring the nurishment back but i did seek out a avian vet he looked at him and did say the feet were not broken i would put a little apple sauce in with the formula once a day not to much though but yes you do need to get it to a vet


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

allen said:


> i had a situation just like yours but in my case it was not broken it took a few days to bring the nurishment back but i did seek out a avian vet he looked at him and did say the feet were not broken i would put a little apple sauce in with the formula once a day not to much though but yes you do need to get it to a vet


okay i do hope his feet isnt broken either.i think he is just so used to keeping them back that it isnt coming forward or he doesnt want it to come forward...


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

the chick passed away today morning :'(


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that - I was really hoping that the baby would recover and thrive. He may have suffered organ damage during the time that he was severely malnourished, so that his physical functions couldn't resume their proper operation when he was well fed again.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry Amyy.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i am upset but when i checked him,he did have a fracture on his left foot.and he had many complications..i was afraid to handfeed him when he was healthy because i was afraid of the different problems that would come up with handfeeding..since ive never done it before...
now i feel that i shouldve handfed him from the start..
anyway i hope he is happy in heaven now...and i hope to meet him there some day


----------

